# FS: Sig rig



## Kornowski

Prices do not include shipping.

[STRIKE]Q6600 - £70[/STRIKE] SOLD










[STRIKE]EVGA 750i SLI FTW - £60[/STRIKE] SOLD










[Strike]4GB Kingston Hyper X @ 1066Mhz (2 x2GB) - £40 [/strike]    SOLD

Corsair HX520 Modular PSU - £60





[STRIKE]Antec Earthwatts 380watt PSU - £20 [/STRIKE] SOLD

[Strike]Tuniq Tower 120mm LED - £20 [/strike]    SOLD

[STRIKE]Zalman ZM-MFC2 Fan Controller and power display - £25[/STRIKE] SOLD

Kama Bay 120mm fan - £15

OCZ blue LED RAM cooler - £10

[STRIKE]Antec 900 Modded - £60 [/STRIKE] SOLD




















Any questions or you want any more pictures just ask!


----------



## wolfeking

Kornowski said:


> I'll be selling my computer soon, so the parts are going up for sale.
> Everything except for the HDD's and monitors.
> 
> Open to offers!





			
				Forsale rules said:
			
		

> You must list a sale price for every item.


The rules state that you must have a price. What are you willing to sale for. Best Idea is to place a price then put OBO.


----------



## Twist86

wolfeking said:


> The rules state that you must have a price. What are you willing to sale for. Best Idea is to place a price then put OBO.





> * If you believe a member has violated any of the above, or any other rules, please use the report post button (looks like this, and/or contact a moderator; or, if a mod is unavailable, PM an administrator. Please DO NOT reply to the thread or post. The situation will be dealt with ASAP.



Besides Kuro is a trusted member of the forum and long term member. He knows what the rules are and he will put up pics/etc when he is able too.


----------



## wolfeking

Its always better to let them know that he needs a price before we start posting offers. Besides, I'd feel like an ass if i posted an offer $100 or more below his want price.


----------



## Rit

I'd like to offer that you move to the US so I can buy your stuff without ridiculous shipping.  Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Kornowski

wolfeking said:


> Its always better to let them know that he needs a price before we start posting offers. Besides, I'd feel like an ass if i posted an offer $100 or more below his want price.



There you go.



Rit said:


> I'd like to offer that you move to the US so I can buy your stuff without ridiculous shipping.  Good luck with the sale!



Haha, you want to pay for the flights?


----------



## funkysnair

is the q6600 boxed with heatsink/fan?


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> is the q6600 boxed with heatsink/fan?



It can be, sure.


----------



## funkysnair

al drop you a pm thursday if i can get the funds to buy it m8


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> al drop you a pm thursday if i can get the funds to buy it m8



Sure thing, dude. I'll have to wait till I have the new computer before I can sell it though; I'll be ordering it pretty soon though!


----------



## Shane

Shame you did not post this about 3 months back mate,Id have taken that board off you as i was looking for a decent LGA 775 SLI board.
Great prices!

Good luck with the sale


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Shame you did not post this about 3 months back mate,Id have taken that board off you as i was looking for a decent LGA 775 SLI board.
> Great prices!
> 
> Good luck with the sale



Ah, bad timing, eh. I'm hoping somebody will want it. Thanks, dude!


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski said:


> Ah, bad timing, eh. I'm hoping somebody will want it. Thanks, dude!



Possibly adding the two 8800's to the thread, too!


----------



## funkysnair

hey kornhole, i will have the ram also


----------



## Kornowski

Sure thing, Ken! I'll have the new PC in the next week maybe, then the CPU and RAM are yours!


----------



## Calibretto

Why are you selling your rig, Danny? Getting a new one?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, finally replacing it, haha;

Coolmasters HAF 922
Intel Core i5-2500k Quad Core 3.3Ghz
ASUS P8P67 PRO
8GB KINGSTON HYPER-X GENESIS DUAL-DDR3 1600MHz
2 x 8800GTS G92 in SLI
1TB WD Caviar Green 64MB cache
Corsair 650TX


----------



## Kornowski

S'all up for sale now.

Funky, you still interested in the CPU and RAM?


----------



## Mark4_4

what parts are still available?


----------



## Kornowski

Mark4_4 said:


> what parts are still available?



Everything apart from the RAM at the moment, I have a potential buyer; but I'll know for sure if they're taking it tomorrow 

I'll get some pictures up ASAP.


----------



## Mark4_4

PMed


----------



## Kornowski

Rubbish picture taken on my mobile;






I'll get better ones tomorrow.

Modded Antec 900
Q6600 G0 - can go to 3.4Ghz
EVGA 750i FTW SLI (socket LGA775)
Corsair HX520 modular PSU
Antec Earthwatts 380watt PSU
Zalman ZM-MFC2 Fan Controller and power display
Kama Bay 120mm fan
OCZ blue LED RAM cooler


----------



## Dystopia

Was gonna see how much you were gonna sell one of those 880GTS', too bad you're keeping them


----------



## Kornowski

31!m!n80r said:


> Was gonna see how much you were gonna sell one of those 880GTS', too bad you're keeping them



Yeah, I'm keeping them both; sorry man.


----------



## wolfeking

how much would it be with shipping to US ZIP 27027 for the Antec 900 and Modular PSU?


----------



## Shane

How much you want for that Zalman ZM-MFC2 Fan Controller including delivery danny?


----------



## Kornowski

wolfeking said:


> how much would it be with shipping to US ZIP 27027 for the Antec 900 and Modular PSU?



It'd be about $200 for the shipping alone. Surely that isn't practical for you?



Nevakonaza said:


> How much you want for that Zalman ZM-MFC2 Fan Controller including delivery danny?



How does £30 sound, Shane?

Updated first post.


----------



## wolfeking

yea, thats not practical at all. wish it was.


----------



## Kornowski

pictures   added   to   the   first   post


----------



## Dystopia

Kornowski said:


>



Careful guys, pro hacker here. 

Monitor on right xD


----------



## Kornowski

31!m!n80r said:


> Careful guys, pro hacker here.
> 
> Monitor on right xD



Give it a week and I'll have one on the left, too


----------



## Shane

Payment sent for Zalman ZM-MFC2 Fan Controller.

Thanks dan.


----------



## Kornowski

Only a few items left now!


----------



## 1337dingo

what is left?


----------



## Kornowski

1337dingo said:


> what is left?



They're listed on the first post, dude!


----------



## Kornowski

Bump! Gonna have my HX520 and an 8800GTS 512 up!


----------



## pies

If I had the spare cash I'd by the ram fan, but have a free bump anyways


----------

